# Why does Rockey Patel have a bad rap?



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

A similar thread has got me to thinking; why all the negative comments on Rocky Patel cigars? I agree that some of the "value" cigars don't have the same complexity as some other "premium" lines, but Rocky has been tuning heads and dropping some great products over the last few years. Look to his CA ratings for proof...

Anyway, please discuss...


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

Personally, the vintage series is one of my favorites. But not unlike Gurkha, he has a ton of sticks out there, double what you might think if you include Indian Tabac. My theory is the more varieties you make the more people you end up pissing off.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Don't know why.

I love 'em. Just plain love 'em!!!! :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

His product is inconsistent as far as quality. You may smoke 1 or 2 good ones and 10 bad ones. In my opinion he got too big, too fast.


----------



## Wattsie (Jun 12, 2008)

I am still an RP fanboy, but to Darrell's point, I've had some sticks that weren't all that exceptioanal from him. When he's on, he's on so I'll keep buying.


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

I've enjoyed Rocky's Vintage 90, 92 and 99 and the Honduran Classic. I have a media friend that just got back from the IPCR in Vegas, he told me that the Rocky Patel booth was absolutely awful. Not so much a reflection on the cigars themselves but the people manning the booth. He said they were rude, had a bad attitude, didn't want to answer questions, and preoccupied with their own conversations. 

I believe the staff that works for a company reflect the owners attitudes. Of all the places to present this way, this has got to be the worst choice. With all the retailers, competitors and media at this event you would think Rocky's staff would have done all they could to interact in a positive way to all that attended. Escpecially a young company, such as Rocky Patel.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Cuz they really suck bad:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Rock Star said:


> Cuz they really suck bad:r


:r:r:r:r

I won't argue that, Freddy.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Rocky's problem is he puts out to much stuff (Like Gurkha & CAO) Rocky pissed alot of people off eraly in his career as one he was a Lawyer who got in the tobacco business and is not of Cuban descent. He came out early and copied Padron form the looks of his Cigars to the advertising sign thatn looks like a Cigar. Some B&M's still call them a Padron knockoff but they also call LFD a Fuente knockoff.

Rocky also got into some arguments about the TRUTH to his Vintage 90/92's and if there really is 18 year old tobacco in there. (Lew started a huge smear campaign with his La Baloney Brand)
He did buy all of General Cigars wrappers for the Astral Brand back in hte late 90's (Which had to be alot if General was going to make it one of there main brands) I think the Vintage 90/92's started that way with real Vintage tobbaco but I don't think its still the same to day. I don't care I still like the Brand with 5 year old leaves 

I love all of Rocky's stuff even the exclusive brands he makes for online shops.
It all comes down to taste and Quality and you if like it or not. 

His latest brand The Fusion Double Maduro is a great example. The cigar was one dimesional and smoked the same all the way down. That can be a bad thing but in my case its Great! I want to taste a smooth, chocolatly Real Maduro with lots of smoke and thats what I get. The Cuban Blend is another case of single flavor but it hits on a different level. The Old World Reserve and the Vintage 90/92 are still one of my favorites and will always be. 

Now that he is making Lancero's in all of these brands and the new Seasons "Summer Blend" has me looking to buy more RP's

The Fusion, Decade & Sungrown are good cigars and I would never turn them down but I am not looking forward to smoking them either.

I am Rocky Man and always will be. If your a Maduro person Rocky Patel is your Guy! :tu


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

I have never had a bad RP. I really enjoy the flavor of all the Edge's, the olde world reserve and even the REO. Construction is average and I've had some with burn problems but overall I've loved RP.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I think he's just having trouble finding a good beat. I understand he's working with the Fat Boys to get it all worked out. 

Hey hey

MCS


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I think he's just having trouble finding a good beat. I understand he's working with the Fat Boys to get it all worked out.
> 
> Hey hey
> 
> MCS


 :r:r:r


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I just like some of his blends and dislike others. I like the vintage 92 and the Edge Maduro. 

The only decade I've tried was a bit flat. I don't think they are bad cigars at all.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I don't think Rocky has it as bad as Gurhka or CAO, but I believe he has two issues. The first being so much product, that many marcas and your bound to bring a dog or two to market. The second being that there are probably a lot of people like myself who used to LOVE Rockys and upgraded their tastes so they hate on him a little bit.

I don't hate RPs, and to my recollection the only one I didnt like was the Vintage 1999. The others I though were quite good a year ago. Heck if I go in a B&M chances are 10-1 the stick I'll buy there is a RP even tho I'd prolly smoke what I brought with me.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Addiction said:


> I don't think Rocky has it as bad as Gurhka or CAO, but I believe he has two issues. The first being so much product, that many marcas and your bound to bring a dog or two to market. The second being that there are probably a lot of people like myself who used to LOVE Rockys and upgraded their tastes so they hate on him a little bit.
> 
> I don't hate RPs, and to my recollection the only one I didnt like was the Vintage 1999. The others I though were quite good a year ago. Heck if I go in a B&M chances are 10-1 the stick I'll buy there is a RP even tho I'd prolly smoke what I brought with me.


You bring up a very nice point there, for a time I smoked mostly the Vintage and I think he just has so many options out there now.

It is kind of like when your favorite indy band gets picked up by a label and you feel they have "sold-out" by going mainstream, just my thoughts...

By the way - what did you upgrade to?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

SmokinApe said:


> A similar thread has got me to thinking; why all the negative comments on Rocky Patel cigars? I


They all taste like dirt to me (and not in a good way).



> Look to his CA ratings for proof...


:r Good one!


----------



## wallyevs012 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've never had a bad RP!!! And I love those Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro's Yum Yum :ss


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Ditto on the quality. I had a decade recently that had a "tan line" (took off the bands and the color was significantly darker under the band). I know you might say that this is the B&Ms fault, but I got mine from a new box and my B&M moves some stock out fast.

Other that weird things like that I just don't like the flavor. Strong and muddy. Not complex at all.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't think Rocky's rep is all that bad...nothing like Gurkhas anyway. As far as Rocky not being latin, I don't think anybody considers that when picking out a cigar.

I really enjoy the premium RP lines (OWR, SG, Vintage) but I know better than to try the cheapie stuff. On that note however, I rarely try out the cheapies from any manufacturer. I do think Rocky needs to focus on the premium brands and kill off some of his cheaper stuff.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SmokinApe said:


> Look to his CA ratings for proof...


That proves to me that Rocky has worked CA advertising costs into his budget...that's about it.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I haven't heard too much about a bad rap. Our customers here at the shop seem to recognize the name and think of them as good cigars. I am not a huge fan of the vintage 90's or 92's, but I LOVE the vintage 99 CT and the Sungrowns. The Decade is pretty good as well. I do agree that they may be suffering a little from C.A.O. Syndrome by coming out with too much too soon and not developing what they already have...but overall I thing they are doing alright.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

I like most of Patel's cigars. The two I didn't like are the R4 and sun grown. I like all of the vintage series, both fusions, sig series, decade, and the edge and edge light.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Love him or hate him, Rocky is one of the top dogs in the cigar business.

He has been one of the industries biggest leaders in fighting the tobacco tax increase ( the S-Chip).

Check out his youtube videos











I agree he has way too many cigar lines out. I loved the vintage 90/92 line when they came out, as well as the edges, but those have gone way down in quality as of late. Right now his hot cigars are the Decade and the Summer Collection. The edge Sumatra if you can find it is a great smoke as well as the Olde World reserve Corojo.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Made in Dade said:


> Right now his hot cigars are the Decade and the Summer Collection.


I've had one Summer and many Decades and I have to say I prefer the Summer. Very well made but like other RPs is one dimensional.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

You know me.....I'm still a Rocky Whore.....:chk


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

rck70 said:


> You know me.....I'm still a Rocky Whore.....:chk


 :tpd:


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmmm I didnT know he got a bad rap. I know a lot of folks that like one or two of his smokes. I like the 92's for instance


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Hmmm I didnT know he got a bad rap. I know a lot of folks that like one or two of his smokes. I like the 92's for instance


I'm with ya. I didnt know there was this much dislike for him. Anyway you say it this hobby is all about tastes and no one can take that away from you! Vintage 90/92 nothing to wow at but consistantly smooth, you know what your getting. Double Maddy fits right up there with the Vintage with a touch more flavor. Sungrowns.. I love, unique fresh citrusy summer day flavor, Edges and OWR are becoming more of a fav. Thats my :2 and I'm a stickin to it!


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

SCHIP (or its new rendition) may be _the_ big cigar story in 2009. We will need all the allies we can get. I agree he has hurt his "name" with the lesser "knock-offs" and cheapies.



Made in Dade said:


> Love him or hate him, Rocky is one of the top dogs in the cigar business.
> 
> He has been one of the industries biggest leaders in fighting the tobacco tax increase ( the S-Chip).
> 
> Check out his youtube videos


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a few Vintages in my cooler that I havent touched in two years. Im not sure if I like them or not. The CA rating came out for the Decade, although a 95 is a bit high, I tried it and loved the cigar so much I bought a box. Who gives a damn about the rep. I enjoy what I enjoy. I dont care whether he was a lawyer, the tobacco isnt quite "vintage", or he has oompa loompas roll them. I love what I have tasted and will smoke what I enjoy. :ss


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

I think RP just dropped too many new cigars into the market and a few ended up tasting entirely the same. The R4 was a flop for the most part for me. Sungrowns and the vintage series were a staple in my humidor forever.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> I'm with ya.* I didnt know there was this much dislike for him.* Anyway you say it this hobby is all about tastes and no one can take that away from you! Vintage 90/92 nothing to wow at but consistantly smooth, you know what your getting. Double Maddy fits right up there with the Vintage with a touch more flavor. Sungrowns.. I love, unique fresh citrusy summer day flavor, Edges and OWR are becoming more of a fav. Thats my :2 and I'm a stickin to it!


I don't think there is nearly the level of dislike that say Gurhka has (I believe no one other than Cremosa gets clowned more). But people who don't like RP brands tend to really not like them and be vocal in their dislike where as Gurhka is "universally" abhorred.

I still think if you went to the average herf and handed out Vintage 1992s most there would consider you to be the man.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Addiction said:


> I still think if you went to the average herf and handed out Vintage 1992s most there would consider you to be the man.


:tpd: That just about sums it up.:tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I don't think Rocky has it as bad as Gurhka or CAO, but I believe he has two issues. The first being so much product, that many marcas and your bound to bring a dog or two to market. The second being that there are probably a lot of people like myself who used to LOVE Rockys and upgraded their tastes so they hate on him a little bit.
> 
> I don't hate RPs, and to my recollection the only one I didnt like was the Vintage 1999. The others I though were quite good a year ago. Heck if I go in a B&M chances are 10-1 the stick I'll buy there is a RP even tho I'd prolly smoke what I brought with me.


I agree with 100% of what you just wrote, and could not state it any better!

RG4U!


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Addiction said:


> ...where as Gurhka is "universally" abhorred.
> 
> I still think if you went to the average herf and handed out Vintage 1992s most there would consider you to be the man.


I think we tend to get a bit jaded since we (most users here) represent the "obsessed".
Some of us here will try more varieties of cigars in 1 year than some do in their whole life time. 
I travel circles of the occasional smoker and by far if given the choice from a handful of quality cigars they will almost always grab a Rocky or a Gurkha and spend the rest of the night praising "The Man".

Chas


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm an RP fan. No bad rap here. He has some less than stellar brands that are there only to make a buck or two (IMHO). But his top stuff is excellent. Vintage 90 and 92, Edge (Sumatra, Corojo, Maduro, Lite), SunGrown, and OWR are all GREAT cigars. Vigilante, Deisel, Indian Tabac (which isn't bad btw), Reo, and other brands are out there b/c Rocky wants to make a $, and I can't blame him for it. But he doesn't advertise these brands as top quality like he does w/ the good sticks.

If you don't like that, go smoke something else, like a Gurkha (j/k).

Seriously, smoke what you like. If you don't like RP, send all his sticks to me.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I think he's just having trouble finding a good beat. I understand he's working with the Fat Boys to get it all worked out.
> 
> Hey hey
> 
> MCS


Rocky is getting a Fatboy? I would have pegged him as a rice burner rider.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

jovenhut said:


> Rocky's problem is he puts out to much stuff (Like Gurkha & CAO) Rocky pissed alot of people off eraly in his career as one he was a Lawyer who got in the tobacco business and is not of Cuban descent. He came out early and copied Padron form the looks of his Cigars to the advertising sign thatn looks like a Cigar. Some B&M's still call them a Padron knockoff but they also call LFD a Fuente knockoff.
> 
> Rocky also got into some arguments about the TRUTH to his Vintage 90/92's and if there really is 18 year old tobacco in there. (Lew started a huge smear campaign with his La Baloney Brand)
> He did buy all of General Cigars wrappers for the Astral Brand back in hte late 90's (Which had to be alot if General was going to make it one of there main brands) I think the Vintage 90/92's started that way with real Vintage tobbaco but I don't think its still the same to day. I don't care I still like the Brand with 5 year old leaves
> ...


Really good b/g on RP's. :tu


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

I think it's because he looks like the guy who played the oompa loompas in the Johnny Depp version of Willy Wonka. See attachments for proof.  :r

Seriously, though, I do like his cigars. Especially the 1990 and 1992.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

I personally enjoy the RP Sun Growns. They are a solid full smoke, never had a bad one. The Edge Maduro was good as well, but the Vintage 90 & 92 stuff I could deal without. 

I think his bad rep has to do with the volume stuff he is putting out. A lot of hit or misses there. I've had several of his Famous and CI offshoots and can say that I wasn't impressed with any of them and really disliked some of them, the rosado from Famous in particular. 

A previous poster said there seems to be a correlation between how many different blends or sticks you put out and negative reputation. I have to agree. Look at Gurkha, and even Don Pepin as well, a lot of people say all of his lines are beginning to taste the same (I assure you, they don't). 

Also, not trying to insult anyone here who likes RP's (myself included), but they seem to be perceived by the more involved community as a beginner or "noob" smoke as well.

:2


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> I think we tend to get a bit jaded since we (most users here) represent the "obsessed".
> Some of us here will try more varieties of cigars in 1 year than some do in their whole life time.
> I travel circles of the occasional smoker and by far if given the choice from a handful of quality cigars they will almost always grab a Rocky or a Gurkha and spend the rest of the night praising "The Man".
> 
> Chas


Thats why I put universally in quotes, because there are people who love them and I can't begrudge them that. But in my conversations with smokers as well as what I see here Gurhkas are the most ragged on major brand by quite a bit.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

The only RP stick I haven't liked is the R4. The rest of the RP sticks can be a little inconsistent at times as far as the burn, but not unenjoyable. The only complaint I have is they are a little over-priced at the B&Ms. This was especially true of the OWR when it first came out. Cbid prices are about right for most of the line.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I personally have no problem with all of the blends that Rocky has put out including brands exclusive to one vendor such as the Rosado and Honduran for Famous. Some are excellent and some missed their mark. These folks are in business to grow their brands and their market penetration. If I complained about Rocky, and I am a Patel Whore, I would be a hypocrite iif I did not mention that Don Pepin has put out more store brands and products under his name recently than has been done by Rocky. Who is going to start the "Why does Don Pepin have a bad rap?". Why can't we quit this petty bullsh*t and come back to the non-judgemental community that we were. As I recall, there was a saying to smoke what you like and like what you smoke. When I joined 2.5 years ago there was a conscious effort to avoid being judgemental about others' smokes. I miss those days. Just my :2 and worth half of that.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Addiction said:


> I still think if you went to the average herf and handed out Vintage 1992s most there would consider you to be the man.


Funny you say that. The 90/92s are my hook line and sinker to locking in future BOTLs. Many people who are not avid cigar smokers have not had a smoke that smooth as the vintages. Once they try it they are usually surprised a maduro can be so good, i keep them coming back for more 

"The only RP stick I haven't liked is the R4" - I cant agree more. One of his only flops in my book besides the regular fusion.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

taltos said:


> I personally have no problem with all of the blends that Rocky has put out including brands exclusive to one vendor such as the Rosado and Honduran for Famous. Some are excellent and some missed their mark. These folks are in business to grow their brands and their market penetration. If I complained about Rocky, and I am a Patel Whore, I would be a hypocrite iif I did not mention that Don Pepin has put out more store brands and products under his name recently than has been done by Rocky. Who is going to start the "Why does Don Pepin have a bad rap?". Why can't we quit this petty bullsh*t and come back to the non-judgemental community that we were. As I recall, there was a saying to smoke what you like and like what you smoke. When I joined 2.5 years ago there was a conscious effort to avoid being judgemental about others' smokes. I miss those days. Just my :2 and worth half of that.


:tpd: *Smoke what you like, don't smoke what you don't like!*


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Darrell said:


> In my opinion he got too big, too fast.


That's what she said.


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

Rocky gave me some of my first cigars. I graduated (college) right about the same time I got really into this hobby. My dad gave me a box of Connecticuts and a mixed bundle of Vintage 90s and 92s. I still have some of each and I love those sticks. I like the Fusion quite a bit, and my father swears by the Fusion DC barber pole and seems to like the Double Ms quite a bit...

I've had a few Patels that didn't blow my mind but I've never had a -bad- cigar from him. That said I probably wouldn't go out of my way to get the Old Worlds ever again, and The Edge doesn't really do a lot for me, if I had other option I'd take 'em.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Some are good. Some are not so good. And if you don't like the volume, turn the radio down.

Seriously though I took five vintage 90's to Seattle with me and my brother-in-law tried one and talked me out of the other four. He said he's never seen them at the B&M he goes to in Everett.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

When we're talking RP, does that include Indian Tabac and Drew Estate Java? I am a fan of the Indian Tabac Classic (I know not many here voice positive feedback about this line) and the Java is the best FLAVORED stick around to my taste buds (especially the Java Latte).


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

taltos said:


> I personally have no problem with all of the blends that Rocky has put out including brands exclusive to one vendor such as the Rosado and Honduran for Famous. Some are excellent and some missed their mark. These folks are in business to grow their brands and their market penetration. If I complained about Rocky, and I am a Patel Whore, I would be a hypocrite iif I did not mention that Don Pepin has put out more store brands and products under his name recently than has been done by Rocky. Who is going to start the "Why does Don Pepin have a bad rap?". Why can't we quit this petty bullsh*t and come back to the non-judgemental community that we were. As I recall, there was a saying to smoke what you like and like what you smoke. When I joined 2.5 years ago there was a conscious effort to avoid being judgemental about others' smokes. I miss those days. Just my :2 and worth half of that.


 I understand the frustration about threads like this, and yes it is judgemental and un-gorilla like to judge someone else because of what they smoke. However, the thread did ask why RP has a bad rep and people responded with reasons why they think this is true. I think the contributors to this thread *are criticizing the cigar more than the smoker, making judgements about the smoke, not the person smoking it*. I think it is pretty explicit that most gorillas on this board believe in smoking what you like and liking what you smoke and would not judge the smoker. However, we do have every right to judge and criticize smokes we don't like. :2


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

So, to recap:

*1. Brand Fatigue
2. Inconsistent Quality*

These two go hand-in-hand. RP has created too many low-end brands for online retailers (CI, Famous). Many of the brands are below-average in quality. People have felt ripped off. Besides, they're tired of seeing the man's face everywhere.

*3. False Advertising*

Perhaps the Vintage 90/92 claims aren't totally 100% true. This has pissed off the rest of the industry.

*4. He's not Pepin Garcia*

It seems every few years there's a new "it" guy for the online cigar-smoking crowd. It was CAO, then Gurkha, then Rocky Patel, then Pepin Garcia. Tomorrow it will be somebody else. Most cigar smokers (who rarely if ever research cigars online) don't know about the "it" guy. It is good to be the "it" guy for a while, but once you're out, you're out. People are embarassed they were so much in love with you (like Milli Vanilli and New Kids on the Block). RP is out, right now.

A cigar made by Altadis and General Cigar, despite enormous sales over long periods of time, can never be an "it" cigar. It is not cool to love a cigar produced by a massive conglomerate corporation.

The only two brands that have permanent exemption from the ups and downs of the popularity roller coaster are Fuente and Padron. By and large, they keep the brands to a minimum and they always deliver quality.

But I still love my RP Edge Counterfeits!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

craigchilds said:


> So, to recap:
> 
> *1. Brand Fatigue
> 2. Inconsistent Quality*
> ...


And before those we had Hoyo, Punch, Trinidad, La Gloria Cubana, Puros Indios etc. It's interesting seeing brands come in and out of favor. I remember when Puros Indios first came out. People thought they were the holy grail. I really don't think cigar makers expect that their brands will be on top of the popularity scale forever. They just want to garner enough loyal customers to keep them in business when the next "greatest cigar ever" comes along.

MCS


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I think it is is the inconsistant quality. I love the 92's, but I have had to many of them come unraveled or split. I love the flavor of 92's, but I think he needs to cut back on releasing a new blend every month and make the ones he has out to the best of his ability.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> And before those we had Hoyo, Punch, Trinidad, La Gloria Cubana, Puros Indios etc. It's interesting seeing brands come in and out of favor. I remember when Puros Indios first came out. People thought they were the holy grail. I really don't think cigar makers expect that their brands will be on top of the popularity scale forever. They just want to garner enough loyal customers to keep them in business when the next "greatest cigar ever" comes along.
> 
> MCS


Wow, I wasn't around when Puros Indios was hot. I've had three or four and they have all been bad.

Hoyo, Punch, and LGC are all very good, imo. But now that they are owned by big corporations, I don't think they can ever be "hot" again. Cigar smokers like the image of the small, maverick master blender.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Just seems to be a QC issue.
His smokes are usually pretty solid, but often times have wrapper issues.
I am personally a fan, always interesting smokes - but it throws people off that he has so many lines - it lends itself to the notion that more lines = less quality. Which is undoubtedly true, but not to the extent i think most people presuppose. RP has adopted the Gurkha sickness - inestimably fun to poke fun at.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

craigchilds said:


> Cigar smokers like the image of the small, maverick master blender.


I'm not going to lie. One of the main reasons I enjoy Don Pepin Garcia's smokes are because of the personal story involved from unknown to "rock star" status. They are also nice smokes :tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Am I the only one who actually likes the R4's?

Then why in the heck are they going so frigging high on C-Bid?

Chas


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am not a big RP cigar fan, though I did like the Olde World Reserve I smoked.

RP as a person...as some have said, we need allies in the anti-tobacco fight, so I would sit and have a smoke and cigar with the man anytime.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

I personally think that even though we preach "smoke what you like", that the "it" brands craigchilds brings up (nice points, cc & mcs) tend to rub mature cigar smokers the wrong way.

The brands that focus on marketing rather than quality are transparent once you have reached a certain level of experience. Maybe most of us won't admit it, but a lot of your reaction to them it is your subconscious saying "Dammit, they ain't going to sucker ME. I know better." 

I treated Acids this way until I was gifted an Acid One last week. It was a fine smoke.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow.

A lot has been said in the last hour or two here in this thread. Great points all. I agree to a large degree w/ most all points said even if they all do not apply to me. I like the maverick small time guy who gets to be a "rock star" for a while, but I like Altadis sticks a lot as well. They just aren't as popular to a lot of people. Altadis is the Wal-Mart of tobacco. I'm not a fan of Wal-Mart putting the local mom and pop out of business, but at the same time I shop there regularly. Maybe that is a hypocritical statement and metaphor, but I like the big corporations sticks as well. Hoyo de Monterey, Punch, and others do it for me. They ain't no Padron, but still not bad.:tu

But then again, maybe I'm just rambling on.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Rocky fan!! I have more RP cigars than any other marca, with Torano being a close second. Big maduro fan and the 90 and 92s are spot on for me! I've liked them all.


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Love most of his cigars except some of the made for online stores stuff. Great guy to meet in person. I know what I like and I like RP's. It would not be much fun if we all liked and bought the same 10 cigars. I love all the different sticks and different tastes out there.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

rockyr said:


> The only RP stick I haven't liked is the R4.


It was hard for me to know if I like the R4 or not. Ya gotta be able to get some smoke through the darned thing before you can tell if you like it! I swear, the R4's are sections of broom handles painted to look like cigars. I've got about 10 of the dang things I'm saving for use as tent pegs.

But, I like most of the other RP stuff. I really like the maduro factory selects and the Sungrowns are pretty tasty, too.

The man followed his dream and made it come true. Good for him.

WyoBob


----------



## doc8466 (Jun 2, 2008)

Not only could the Gurkha thread been a jumping point for this one, but there's a thread about 'what makers are you done with' and RP was listed often.

While I agree the industry and all stogie lovers need him in the fight, as a person, he's come across as a jackass. Doesn't want to talk to people, gets questionable ratings (in some people's eyes) that then jade people's view toward "what'd he do to earn that rating", and lastly RP proliferation makes him seem more 'everyday' or average.

Perception is reality folks.

Doc's :2


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> Am I the only one who actually likes the R4's?
> 
> Then why in the heck are they going so frigging high on C-Bid?
> 
> Chas


As you know i am an RP whore....I have about 30 R4's...i am letting them rest....so i am glad to hear that you like them....i was getting a little worried.....


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Mr. Ed said:


> I understand the frustration about threads like this, and yes it is judgemental and un-gorilla like to judge someone else because of what they smoke. However, the thread did ask why RP has a bad rep and people responded with reasons why they think this is true. I think the contributors to this thread *are criticizing the cigar more than the smoker, making judgements about the smoke, not the person smoking it*. I think it is pretty explicit that most gorillas on this board believe in smoking what you like and liking what you smoke and would not judge the smoker. However, we do have every right to judge and criticize smokes we don't like. :2


Excellent point Mr. Ed. No one is judging the smokers, they are judging the cigars.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

craigchilds said:


> So, to recap:
> 
> *........*
> It is good to be the "it" guy for a while, but once you're out, you're out. People are embarassed they were so much in love with you (like Milli Vanilli and New Kids on the Block). RP is out, right now.
> ...


Excellent post brother.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

doc8466 said:


> Not only could the Gurkha thread been a jumping point for this one, but there's a thread about 'what makers are you done with' and RP was listed often.
> 
> While I agree the industry and all stogie lovers need him in the fight, as a person, he's come across as a jackass. Doesn't want to talk to people, gets questionable ratings (in some people's eyes) that then jade people's view toward "what'd he do to earn that rating", and lastly RP proliferation makes him seem more 'everyday' or average.
> 
> ...


I'd disagree with this perception. I've met the man personally twice and he has been nothing but gracious and generous to me and the people I was with. I happen to think Rocky is a great great guy, I just don't prefer his cigars. I'd still smoke them but I don't seek them out above other cigars at this point in the hobby.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Addiction said:


> ...he has been nothing but gracious and generous to me and the people I was with. I happen to think Rocky is a great great guy...


Ditto, mind you I haven't met him, but he has been a strong proponent in helping me through some recent issues. Granted, I did spend money on his product, but the man stood behind them. Great product, great guy in my opinion.



doc8466 said:


> he's come across as a jackass


Someone did mention he was a lawyer...


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I am not a big RP cigar fan, though I did like the Olde World Reserve I smoked.
> 
> RP as a person...as some have said, we need allies in the anti-tobacco fight, so I would sit and have a smoke and cigar with the man anytime.


Absolutely agree there Tom, we need all the friends we can get in the Anti-tobacco fight. The question isn't if you would sit and have a smoke with the man rather if it would be one of his somkes?


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

He doesn't have a bad rep.


----------



## doc8466 (Jun 2, 2008)

Addiction said:


> I'd disagree with this perception. I've met the man personally twice and he has been nothing but gracious and generous to me and the people I was with. I happen to think Rocky is a great great guy, I just don't prefer his cigars. I'd still smoke them but I don't seek them out above other cigars at this point in the hobby.


Exactly my point. Your perception is different. And frankly I'm glad to know he's nice to some people at least. A couple of the larger cigar review web sites, and those that were Twittering from IPCPR agreed he and those working his booth(s) had no time to talk to people unless they were potential customers. Which is of course the reason for the IPCPR, manufacturers meet retailers, retailers place orders. But at the same time, plenty of other makers had time for the people above and beyond their business dealings.
So with that, he's being seen as a jackass by many.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

onlyonerm said:


> Absolutely agree there Tom, we need all the friends we can get in the Anti-tobacco fight. The question isn't if you would sit and have a smoke with the man rather if it would be one of his somkes?


 The question is: Would you go fishing w/ the man?






When it comes to Rocky Patel, I'm putting him in the wall.:chk

EDIT: I am an RP advocate. Love his sticks.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I've met Rocky twice and although I'm clearly not a 'highroller' we've had some interesting conversations. He even invited me to his place in Honduras...my own frieght of course.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

rocky makes some fantastic smokes...and I hear he is a hell of a nice guy...


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Darrell said:


> His product is inconsistent as far as quality. You may smoke 1 or 2 good ones and 10 bad ones. In my opinion he got too big, too fast.


I don't know, he doesn't look very big to me!!!

Maybe he is about to get bigger... maybe it's too fast for me to see!!!:r


----------



## Greenwit (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone hear the Rocky interview on Dogwatch last week.....they conducted it at IPCPR. Rocky was bragging about his new release and he was asked what he called it. He couldn't remember, LOL. To be honest, I can't remember the name either and that's the point. The guy is pushing so many cigars out the door that his brand is no longer recognizable to me. BTW, he is also pushing out a 'seasons' collection of cigars which supposedly is designed with each particular season in mind. Whatever earns a buck I guess.


----------



## Elltrain (Apr 23, 2008)

I agree, too many blends to count. For my money, though, the Reo is a great tasting cigar for 2 bucks. And I *really* like the Edge line -- they are the only cigars that I have smoked so far where I have been able to detect a fruity and citrus flavor. I really enjoy it. Are there other smokes out there where I could pick up these flavors?


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> The question is: Would you go fishing w/ the man?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tpd:


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> Absolutely agree there Tom, we need all the friends we can get in the Anti-tobacco fight. The question isn't if you would sit and have a smoke with the man rather if it would be one of his somkes?


In that circumstance, absolutely Roger....but I would request the Olde World Reserve.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

RP subscribes to the marketing philosophy that sells products. That is to say, the more your name brand is synonymous with a product, the more people are going to purchase your brand. Period.

Basically they have a good business plan. They have EXCEPTIONAL quality control, which creates well constructed sticks time and again. It's somewhat of a beginner-intermediate "brand" but in the cigar business you're always going after what's "hot" or "new." 

The experienced guys are going to smoke the cigars they've enjoyed for years, but they're also going to try your new stuff just for good measure. If anything, they'll try it with a bad attitude and hate it, but they still bought a $8 cigar from you.

The novice cigar smoker, the biggest demographic in cigar marketing, sees LOTS of cigars, colors, etc., and automatically associates that with quality. "This must be the standard because they have 20 kinds to choose from..." So, on the one hand I don't blame RP for getting into cigars, but on the other hand it's easy to label him as a "sell out" -- justifiably so.


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

Met him once at my local B&M... very gracious guy. He took plenty of time to answer questions from "the little guy".

I like most of his smokes especially the Vintages and Decade.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I've yet to smoke a bad one. I've had a couple that I wouldn't buy again, but none yet that were bad...


----------



## mapes (Apr 25, 2008)

he dies all of the maduros i have tried from him so far.


----------

